# Free Meter!



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Good for you man! That's great!

I hope it goes to a good home.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @CanIBorrowYour!

You sound like my kind of guy!

Very nice of you to do this for some newbie..


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

CanIBorrowYour said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Pretty new to posting on this forum, been reading for a very long time. I, like many of you, somehow seem to acquire a lot of tools. Typically, I like to pass down the stuff that I know I'll never use to the new guy, but our "new" guy is just about loaded to the gills with tools.
> 
> ...


I'm a new guy ... and I could really use a meter.
I think the continuity function would be great ! Right now, when I bond to the water line on my receptacles, I have no way of knowing if the connection is good or not... the continuity function would be great for that !!

Only problem, I don't know what I could say to make you believe I'm a new guy :no:



:001_unsure:


----------



## CanIBorrowYour (Oct 2, 2017)

emtnut said:


> I'm a new guy ... and I could really use a meter.
> I think the continuity function would be great ! Right now, when I bond to the water line on my receptacles, I have no way of knowing if the connection is good or not... the continuity function would be great for that !!
> 
> Only problem, I don't know what I could say to make you believe I'm a new guy :no:
> ...



Having 4000 posts certainly doesn't help! :jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> I'm a new guy ... and I could really use a meter.
> I think the continuity function would be great ! Right now, when I bond to the water line on my receptacles, I have no way of knowing if the connection is good or not... the continuity function would be great for that !!
> 
> Only problem, I don't know what I could say to make you believe I'm a new guy :no:
> ...




New guy at what?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I propose giving it to the guy with the best new to the trade introduction to the forum in the coming week.


----------



## Njames72 (Oct 2, 2017)

How about my temporary apprentice card ?


----------



## CanIBorrowYour (Oct 2, 2017)

Njames72 said:


> How about my temporary apprentice card ?


Works for me! Send me a PM with where you want me to send it.


----------



## CanIBorrowYour (Oct 2, 2017)

I have not received a message from anyone that would like to claim the meter, so it's back up for grabs. Send me a message with some proof that you're an apprentice and I'll get it fast-tracked to you.


----------



## Mjames (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey saw your thread I?m a 1st year in harford county Maryland. Was looking at fluke meters since I need one but just randomly seen your thread at the top. Just got my apprentice card this week I can send you a pic. Still new here can?t figure out how to send pic l


----------



## Mjames (Aug 3, 2017)

It won?t let me send a message to you but my email [email protected] so I can send you proof pics


----------



## Njames72 (Oct 2, 2017)

I can't pm you but my email is [email protected].


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CanIBorrowYour said:


> I have not received a message from anyone that would like to claim the meter, so it's back up for grabs. Send me a message with some proof that you're an apprentice and I'll get it fast-tracked to you.


 @CanIBorrowYour, you have to turn on private messaging to your account or you don't have enough posts to have the feature yet.


----------



## CanIBorrowYour (Oct 2, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> @CanIBorrowYour, you have to turn on private messaging to your account or you don't have enough posts to have the feature yet.


Thanks for the heads up. I will look into that right now - worst case I'll have to do some more chatting!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CanIBorrowYour said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I will look into that right now - worst case I'll have to do some more chatting!



You're welcome!

Either that or give the guy your email addy.


----------



## CanIBorrowYour (Oct 2, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Either that or give the guy your email addy.


Great idea, Mechanical. 

My email address is *[email protected]*;

Anyone is welcome to email me, but due to my mistake, if the first gentleman who claimed it emails me, I will send it to him. 

Thank you.


----------

